# Fake (?) sustanon



## Testonut (Jan 24, 2010)

Greetings all!

Im currently on my first cycle, where I take 250mg sustanon twice a week (Every 4th day). I was originally planning on just being "on" for 8 weeks, to get a taste of what it was like, and to see how my body reacted. We also added 15mg dbol each day, from week 2-5 in our cycle.

For the first 8 weeks I used "Sustabol" from Dutchlab - me and a friend.

The first 3 days was hell for both of us. The pain was intense.. Limping around because it hurt so much. My thigh was so swollen you could see every pore on it. We found out that Ibux took away a whole lot of the pain. 

Well, my friend hasn't really had any sideeffects at all, after those 3 first days. Me, on the other hand - I've had them all. For 8 weeks my thighs were usually hurting like hell (Swollen.. Ibux helped to some degree), I had the "testo-flu", and I've had the worst night sweats.. I would often wake up at nights, soaking wet. Well, nothing a towel couldn't "suck" up. -- but then it started getting worse. In one night I could wake up maybe 5-6 times a night, SOAKING wet every goddamn time. Annoying as hell! And every night I would google side effects of sustanon - and calm myself down that this just plain happens to "those unfortunate". So my night sweats started slowly, and peaked - and then they started to calm down again. Im now in my 9th week, and I haven't had any "bad" night sweats for a week. 

Anyway - my point with all this - is to give you a picture that I've had quite the side effects of sustanon.

We only had enough Sustanon from Dutchlab to cover 8 weeks.

I wanted to be on the cycle longer (You know, when you see how your body is transforming, you just don't want to stop). So the same source I got Sustabol from - he got me 10 amps of "Organon" Sustanon 250. Pakistani apotechary steroids. - This would give me and my friend 2 weeks more - giving us ~10 weeks with sustanon (a decent first cycle).

I've taken 2 amps so far. And I don't feel a thing. No pain what so ever. No side effects... ! After having that hell with the Sustabol from Dutchlab I got a bit worried - how come there is no side effects? Is apotechary stuff so awesome?  

On your site, this is supposed to be real:






I would say my amps are identical - but there is one thing that worries me.. On the picture of real sustanon, I can't see how "Propionate" is written on the amp (not on the picture linked either)

Some pictures of my amps (Not easy to take picture of):













It's written "Proplonate", and "Phenylproplonate" - the "i's" become "l's" if you get it. You could say it was a fake because it is spelled wrong - or you could say it is the machine or w/e putting it on the amps, that makes the "i's" look like "l's". 

Any opinions? 

Other than that, I must say the amps looks real to me. The expiration date, I can use my nail and if I scratch hard/long enough, it will eventually disappear. Impossible to scrape away the yellow writing.


Just need to be certain im not injecting myself with shit. And if this proves to be the real deal, I will most certainly never use anything else than apotechary stuff  



Thanks!


----------



## downtown (Jan 24, 2010)

Injection pain doesnt always mean the the gear is legit, some of the most overdosed gear ive ever used has been completely painless.  It really just depends on the hormone itself ( deca is a harsher one than most) and the solvent ratios, HG labs have extremely sterile conditions so they dont need to add alot of BA, so that cuts down on the pain.  UG labs, well some but not all, tend to use more BA because of conditions and them not wanting a batch to get infected with bacteria so it can be more painful.  BUT there are lots of factors that differ from person to person when it comes to injection pain.


----------



## WFC2010 (Jan 25, 2010)

this and aburh susta are most fakes amps,be careful!


----------



## Testonut (Jan 26, 2010)

I've googled a lot, and come to the conclusion that this is a fake.

On the 'real' amps "Propionate" is written correctly..


It's probably a chinese knock off I got.. some of these fakes have been tested & analyzed, and they do well on all parts - except that it contains testosterone enatate only. But who knows for sure what my batch contains? 

My "source" told me to taste it.. if it tasted like fish/food-oil, I shouldn't take it.. if it tasted like.. well - "testosterone" (I don't know how that tastes but..) - he said I should shoot the 3 amps that I have left.


----------



## littlemoney31 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dude, I think you might be overthinking this.  my i's look like l's to on mine.  Been runninmg mine for 4 weeks and am having faboulous results.  Mine are exactly the same as yours.  I say your all good.  But ask 30 disfferent people and get 30 different answers ya know.


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Mar 4, 2011)

hi.......i have the same ones BN:NS86398 EXPIRE 2011 FROM WHAT I HAVE HEARD THERE FAKE I HAVE USED THEM AND NOTHING , PROBLEM WITH THESE ARE THERE WAS A TON OF THEM PRODUCE IN CHINA , MAYBE THERE'S JUST A LITTLE TEST E IN THEM , NO PAIN NO NOTHING . AND I HAVE 500 OF THEM .


----------



## rocco-x (Mar 4, 2011)

why would it be advertised as sustabol when you can clearly see the organon logo?plus any sust amps i've ever seen with the "I/i" mispelled were faked.not one of the 350 karachi sust i had  were mispelled and i checked EVERY ONE with a magnifying glass.alot of turkish and egyptian sust fakes floating around out there now.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 4, 2011)

The whole taste thing is pretty much crap from what i've read IMO.


----------



## Testonut (Mar 5, 2011)

The taste thingie I do not care about. 

Been a while since I made this thread, but the sustanon was surely fake. It most likely contained a little test of some sort.. but how much, I do not know.


----------



## jerwinsustanon (May 26, 2011)

*yeah*

yeah dude


----------



## BigBird (May 26, 2011)

I used to think a misspelling meant the product was fake. That is, contained zero aas. However, this has been found to be a result of poor English gammar/spelling of many international U/G labs that are not regulated by governmental agencies. For exampple, I had Equipoise with active ingredient listed as "Boldenone Undeclynate." This is spelled wrong as undeclynate should be undecylenate. I think it was Asia Pharma lab but I cannot recall 100%. In the end, it was real legit EQ and I was happy with results.


----------



## sonofsam1975 (May 27, 2011)

has anyone really use these sustanon 250's form kacrachi. bn:ns86398 expire 2011 . i like to know what anyone has experenice with them i think there fake hate to throw them away payed good bucks for them 500 amps just sitting in my dresser . help


----------

